# Its happening !!! The CASTLE HILL REPTILE EXPO - 13 FEB 2011



## petpages (Dec 6, 2010)

Hi everyone, just like to announce again that we have approval and will be 
holding a REPTILE EXPO at the Castle Hill Sports Stadium on 13th 
February 2011. The venue is located on the opposite side of 
Showground Road about 300 metres from where the Frog and Reptile Expo 
was previously held. See link below.

Reptiles - Home

Please note that the Castle Hill Reptile Expo is being held at CASTLE HILL, NOT Homebush Bay as reported by someone ! The Frog and Reptile Show will be at the Easter Show (Homebush Bay) in late April ? and is NOT connected with the Castle Hill Show.

About the Venue:

Fred Caterson Reserve at Castle Hill is a large multiple sports 
facility covering a total of 58 hectares. The reserve features five 
soccer fields or three cricket fields, cricket practice nets, 
baseball field, ten tennis courts, a BMX track, remote control car 
track and a basketball stadium.


http://www.thehills.nsw.gov.au/IgnitionSuite/uploads/docs/Fred% 
20Caterson%20Reserve%20aerial.pdf

NSW National Parks have been very helpful and cooperative in issuing 
the first expo approval that is not affiliated with a reptile society or club. 

We see this as a great step forward. 

The expo will include commercial vendors selling products and 
breeders selling reptiles.

There is plenty of parking and the stadium includes a canteen where food and drink will be available. We appreciate your support for this event and hope to see you all there. 

thanks,

The expo organizers


----------



## FAY (Dec 6, 2010)

Just a question...will there be animals on show to be judged..or just what is there for sale??


----------



## Jay84 (Dec 6, 2010)

OH WHAT ?!?!?!?!

So this is SEPERATE to the Easter show ?!?!?!?!?

AMAZING !!!!


----------



## Jay84 (Dec 6, 2010)

Is it just the one day?? Sunday the 13th Feb???


----------



## hazza (Dec 6, 2010)

is this in sydney???


----------



## Gecko :) (Dec 6, 2010)

yes, yes & Yes 
woohoo,. so pleased we have another expo in Sydney
Should be a great day.

Good Work Adrian


----------



## Mr.James (Dec 6, 2010)

See you all there!


----------



## petpages (Dec 13, 2010)

The Castle Hill Reptile Expo will be based on the European and American model of a reptile expo. i.e., live reptiles and products for sale but no competition or judging. It is intended as get-together to catch up with mates and an opportunity to shop for products and animals - all under the one roof. Set-up for vendors will be from 4pm on Saturday 12 February 2011. There will also be a Spit Roast at the venue on Saturday night from 7pm. Everyone is welcome - but there is a limit of 100 people for this. Cost for the spit roast is $20 per person. This is as cheap as we could make it. The EXPO will run all day (9am to 5pm) on Sunday 13 February 2011. There will be a door prize of one pair of het albino childrens pythons. Cost for a breeders 'booth' including table with dimensions of 2.4m x 750mm will be $150. For more info please visit Australian reptiles for sale, licences, clubs, breeders and reptile expo
and check out the video. 2011 Castle Hill Reptile Expo

If you want a breeders table, we ask that you pay a 50% deposit 
(or 100% if you prefer).


----------



## REPTILIAN-KMAN (Dec 13, 2010)

Not that long I asked our members wheather it was a good idea or not to have the Frog and Reptile Expo held when the Sydney royal easter Show the response was mixed here is the link below 

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/general-discussion-42/sydney-wild-expo-2011-merges-148210/

This* thread was viewed by 1161 viewers of this thread in total* ! 

A Poll was added to it.

With *67 viewers taking part in the poll* the results were 

*27 said Yes they looked forward to the merge with R E S or 40.30%*

*40 Said No ( including myself ) to the trial merge with R E S or 59.60% *

I am glad that someone other than me believes that this move was a poor one ! 

Welcome *(no links thanks)*to the world of expos and events ! 
I will be there to support your first event and every event there after ! 

Prior to the event i will contact my reptile network of friends and suggest they come to support the event but not only that but the industry ! 
i* am in the events industry ! please contact me if you want anything or need any help ! *
*I look forward to meeting you at the show !*


----------



## FAY (Dec 13, 2010)

There is no such club as the Southcoast Herpetological Society. It is the Illawarra Reptile Society Inc.

The Riverina club does not exist any more.

You will also find that Macarthur has changed to Reptile Club and not Herpetological as well.


----------



## REPTILIAN-KMAN (Dec 14, 2010)

when will tickets be available for the eventand the roast BBQ


----------



## petpages (Dec 26, 2010)

*2011 Castle Hill Reptile Expo*

Hi REPTILIAN-KMAN and thanks for your supporting comments re: the 2011 Castle Hill Reptile Expo. To answer your question. We will be asking for pre-payment of the $20 for the spit roast and we will be posting some bank account details shortly.


----------



## congo_python (Dec 26, 2010)

Is the sat nite BBQ licenced or is it byo?


----------



## Bax155 (Dec 28, 2010)

Good to see an expo being run the way it should, not like a circus!


----------



## FAY (Dec 28, 2010)

Bax155 said:


> Good to see an expo being run the way it should, not like a circus!



What expo is run like a circus?


----------



## Kyro (Dec 28, 2010)

The more expo's the better, I will definately be there


----------



## gavgav (Dec 28, 2010)

time to put a leave form in for work so i can make it


----------



## Bax155 (Dec 28, 2010)

FAY said:


> What expo is run like a circus?


Wild Expo, since when does Koalas and wallabys on display have anything to do with reptiles? or big gay looking dinosaur suit worn by some goon trying to scare kids but getting in the road more then creating entertainment!!


----------



## FAY (Dec 28, 2010)

Well, it is called 'Wild Expo'....not 'Reptile Expo'.
I actually think that it was excellent.


----------



## Bax155 (Dec 28, 2010)

The Wild Australia Expo 
Australian Frog & Reptile Show
Thats the actual name of the expo. As a person who ran a stall I found that 80% of people are just tyre kickers, this new expo should have more herpy people making it a more relaxed and comfortable environment for both me and all the reptiles!! Each to there own though Fay, I like Bulldogs you like Danes


----------



## TheLizardMan (Jan 5, 2011)

Awesome. Cant Wait


----------



## chase77 (Jan 5, 2011)

I've never been to one and am excited. Cant wait to see all the different types of pythons on show. Maybe I'll pick up a hypo bredli and some mountain heath dragons too.

Chase.


----------



## REPTILIAN-KMAN (Jan 10, 2011)

cant wait !!!!! cashed up and ready to splurge !!!!COUNTING DOWN THE DAYS !!!!!


----------



## petpages (Jan 13, 2011)

REPTILIAN-KMAN said:


> cant wait !!!!! cashed up and ready to splurge !!!!COUNTING DOWN THE DAYS !!!!!


 
Hi guys !......... just wanted to give you an update on the 2011 Castle Hill Reptile Expo. So far we have over 20 breeders committed to coming and most of the big retailers and specialty product suppliers as well. The $150 we ask for a breeders table is mostly to cover the cost of insurance that we have to pay on each table. So if you have any reptiles to sell, please support this event and jump on board. At this stage we still have room for more breeders. We have advertised the expo widely so we are expecting a good turn out. We even have a TV ad campaign running. For more info please visit Australian reptiles for sale, licences, clubs, breeders and reptile expo


----------



## Grogshla (Jan 13, 2011)

i will be there for sure. My reptile rack will be set up by then so hope to get some new gex and perhaps a paternless childreni


----------



## Braidotti (Jan 13, 2011)

One month to go, can`t wait.


----------



## REPTILIAN-KMAN (Jan 13, 2011)

looks to be a good event


----------



## TWENTY B (Jan 13, 2011)

pm bank account details please, i'll have 2 tickets for the BBQ.


----------



## marina (Jan 13, 2011)

i might come  lucky im living 10 mins or so from castle hill :0)


----------



## Becks (Jan 16, 2011)

I will be there! Hopefully I will have obtained my first Python by then and can come around and see all the different breeders and all the different reptile products.

Looking forward to it!!


----------



## smwah (Jan 18, 2011)

*tickets*

Hi, 

I've done a quick skim of the thread and see the prices for the BBQ but were wondering what the admission prices would be on the Sunday.


----------



## Kenno (Jan 18, 2011)

The Castle Hill reptile Expo is now on facebook,

Do a quick search under that name, page will be updated with all relevant info soon.

Cheers


----------



## petpages (Jan 24, 2011)

Hi Guys,

The Castle Hill Reptile Expo is going to be BIG ! We have all the big retailers and suppliers and most of the breeders coming along. 
Entry is $10 for adults and $5 for children under 16. A family pass is $25 for 2 adults and 2 children. 
We are looking for a few more VOLUNTEERS to help on Saturday for set-up and for all day on Sunday. You will be given an expo tee-shirt and your tasks will include security at the exits, helping at the entrance and various other tasks as required. Lunch and dinner and drinks will be provided depending on when you help. We'd prefer people who have had some experience at past expos although this is not essential. Thanks to all the kids who have volunteered but unfortunately due to public liability and OH&S we can only accept adults as volunteers. Please message me if you are interested. Thanks....Adrian


----------



## BenjaminH (Jan 25, 2011)

I would like to come along, but I know very little about reptiles, keeping them at least. I don't intend to buy anything. Its only about 20-30 minutes away from me, but I'm not sure how great it'll be for someone wanting to make contact with Breeders and have a chat about requirements? Is this the kind of place to do that?

Thanks


----------



## krefft (Jan 25, 2011)

It sure is the place to come to. It should be great.
I'm keen on the BBQ Saturday night. Who is coming to that?


BenjaminH said:


> I would like to come along, but I know very little about reptiles, keeping them at least. I don't intend to buy anything. Its only about 20-30 minutes away from me, but I'm not sure how great it'll be for someone wanting to make contact with Breeders and have a chat about requirements? Is this the kind of place to do that?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## John_lisa (Jan 26, 2011)

hey guys can someone please PM me prices on entry fees would love to go again this year and need to plan for it cheers



sorrry guys that was my question but i did find the answer after i posted lol thanx and sorry again lol


----------



## Absolutely_Mad (Jan 30, 2011)

There's a barbecue being held, is that part of the expo or only for a selected group after the expo?


----------



## dadaman (Jan 30, 2011)

TWENTY B said:


> pm bank account details please, i'll have 2 tickets for the BBQ.



BBQ? Count me in. I'll take 2 tickets if they are still available. PM me the bank account details.


----------



## petpages (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi Guys, at this stage we unfortunately don't have enough interest in the spit roast so it may not be happening.


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Jan 30, 2011)

bbq what bbq? I dont think i have been paying enough attention...


----------



## andrew_p (Jan 30, 2011)

do you have to buy tickets before or can you buy them at the door?


----------



## Jackrabbit (Jan 30, 2011)

OK the add shows frogs, does that mean they will be on sale at the *Reptile* Expo?

I don't want to wait until the April/May one.


----------



## Cunningham (Feb 9, 2011)

*can't wait for castle hill reptile expo yay*

getin me a water dragon


----------



## shea_and_ruby (Feb 9, 2011)

can't wait to go! we are palming off the kiddies for the morning so we can spend some decent time there. Just two questions:

1. can you buy the tickets at the door for entry
2. Are there eftpos machines at the site and will stall holders have eftpos abilities?

Thanks


----------



## Shadowfoxpika2 (Feb 9, 2011)

Im going! woot!


----------



## krefft (Feb 9, 2011)

Cunningham said:


> getin me a water dragon


Water Dragon??Really??
I did hear that there may be some Pink Tongues for sale there. Just a rumour at this stage, but if there are any I'd be snapping them up.


----------



## Shadowfoxpika2 (Feb 12, 2011)

Do you think if you bought a reptile the owner could hold it for you till you left?
I sure hope so


----------



## Karatemarty (Feb 13, 2011)

Hey guys, I will be there with my son, didn't know about it until yesterday when a pet shop owner asked if we were going. More advertising would have been good. And I frequent three local pet shops weekly. Sounds like a great day.


----------

